# New HS928TA chute control



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
A few weeks ago I took delivery of a brand new Honda HS928TA, and I have yet to use it. I was moving the machine around the garage yesterday, and I noticed an issue. The issue is related to the chute control. When turning the chute control, if you turn to the right the control rod is very smooth, however if you turn the chute to the left the action is "clunky" and there is some resistance.
I also noticed that the square connection joint, that joins the long and short pieces of the control rod hits the wire/cable harness. It would seem to me that I will wear a hole in the harness.
I called the dealer to ask about the problems, and they informed that my experiences are normal. The manager walked around the showroom with me on the phone, and tried four other snow blowers....they all did it, he claimed.


Zack


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Zack, I think I know the issue. Would it be possible for you to post pictures of the cable routing taken from the front and back of your machine? There should be four (4) sets of wires/cables running up the right side of your machine (engine on/off switch wire, deflector chute cable, drive guide cable, and auger clutch cable). All four cables should be routed to the INSIDE EDGE of the chute crank (ie. left side of chute crank arm when looking from the back of the machine). For whatever reason, some dealers route the drive guide cable and the auger clutch cable on the outside edge (right side of chute crank arm). It causes the cables to rub against the chute crank arm as it's rotating and which creates the "clunky" feel when rotating the chute and will also cause premature wear on the outside of the cables. The easiest way to remedy the situation would be to have the dealer re-route the cables to the inside edge of the crank arm. It's not a difficult process, just loosen the jam nuts for the auger clutch cable and the drive guide cable, remove the auger lever, pull the auger cable and drive cable off the auger lever, re-route them on the INSIDE EDGE of the crank arm, re-install the cables on the auger lever, and reattach the auger lever to the handle bars. You should be good to go. The chute crank will operate smooth as silk. Let us know how you make out. Good Luck!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I also recently bought a HS928TAS, and found the chute crank to be a bit stiff in both directions. I found that the support bracket beneath the gas tank was binding a bit. I straightened it a bit so that it's more perpendicular to the shaft, and lubed it with some WD40. That helped, it's easier to crank now.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I also notice the crank touching the wire harness, I corrected it with a couple of Zip Ties. If you notice correctly on the wire harness, they all have some cable protector.

I might re-route the cables at some point but for now it is not touching anymore with my Zip tie work.


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

I stopped at the dealer today, to check the machines on the showroom floor. They all seemed to be a bit rough when moving the chute left/right, and one machine was hitting the cable/wire harness just like mine. 
I asked the service manager to come and look at the machines, and he agreed that this was an issue. He spent some time with the machine on the showroom floor, and basically stacked the two control cables which moved them away from the u-joint. He said that is about as good as it gets. He also thinks that with some use, the chute control will get a bit easier to move. I just expected a touch better design on such an expensive machine.
I had to endure some ribbing from my co-workers today about this issue. I had been discussing how great the Honda is, and now this. One co-worker noted that his "Troy-Bilt" which was less than half the cost of my machine has a chute control that is as smooth as silk.


Zack


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it just me or does this sound like an assembly issue? Perhaps the dealer is not routing the wiring correctly when the handle etc. is assembled to the machine?

I'm going to have to make a trip to the shed...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

wdb said:


> Is it just me or does this sound like an assembly issue? Perhaps the dealer is not routing the wiring correctly when the handle etc. is assembled to the machine?.


Correct. No question it's an assembly issue. No offense, but when you spend $2,800+ for a top of the line "best-in-class" snow blower you shouldn't have to rectify dealer assembly issues with zip ties. The dealer should be picking up the machine at his cost to correct the routing problem or making a house call to disconnect the cables and re-route them properly. This is NOT a Honda design issue. It's a dealer assembly issue.


----------

